
Processed meat (bacon, hot dogs, and sausages) labeled carcinogenic by WHO - ixtli
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/10/its-official-bacon-hot-dogs-other-processed-red-meat-cause-cancer/
======
informatimago
[http://www.who.int/governance/eb/eb_members/en/](http://www.who.int/governance/eb/eb_members/en/)
26% of the 34 members are muslim states: ALBANIA, EGYPT, ERITREA, GAMBIA,
JORDAN, KAZAKHSTAN, KUWAIT, PAKISTAN, SAUDI ARABIA.

